
Finland Ends Universal Basic Income Experiment - JDDunn9
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/04/23/finland-ends-universal-basic-income-experiment/
======
sohkamyung
I think this BBC News report has more details [1]:

\- the government is now examining other schemes for reforming the Finnish
social security system

\- the pilot's full results will not be released until late 2019

[1] [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-43866700](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43866700)

------
freedomben
Why is support petering out? The article didn't say, which while disappointing
is good journalistic practice provided there isn't a clear answer. However,
I'd love to know why support is petering, if there is evidence that it didn't
work, or if some other reason.

~~~
neilwilson
It doesn't work because it doesn't address the root causes of the problem and
instead tries to use the money illusion to mask it.

In human society if I'm giving up some of my finite lifespan to produce things
for the consumption of others then you need to be seen to be doing the same -
giving up hours for others.

To fix that you need a job guarantee. As Beveridge put it idleness is a
different evil to want.

The job guarantee is wildly popular. [https://www.thenation.com/article/why-
democrats-should-embra...](https://www.thenation.com/article/why-democrats-
should-embrace-a-federal-jobs-guarantee/)

~~~
esarbe
How did you come to the conclusion that UBI doesn't work? I've yet to see any
experiment supporting either view.

I'm curious what you think 'the root cause' is. Because I don't think -
whatever the root cause - that forcing people to dig holes and then fill them
up again is going to help anyone. Because that's what a job guarantee will be
in the long run as we progress towards more and more automation.

